# Cn anyone explain NADAC to me?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I want Summer to jump 4". What is the difference with skilled and proficient? 

Is her division veteran? Or is that indicating a veteran handler? 

So confused. 

Here's what I'm looking at:

PLEASE INDICATE THE JUMP HEIGHT YOU ACTUALLY WANT YOUR DOG TO JUMP
Proficient Standard Division jump: 8 12 16 20 20+ PROFICIENT
*Proficient Vet*/JH/VH jump: 4 8 12 16 16 PROFICIENT
Skilled Standard Division jump: 4 8 12 16 (no 20 inch option) SKILLED
*Skilled Vet*/JH/VH jump: 4 4 8 12 SKILLED

^^^ Which am I? She's 9.5 inches and 10. 

Also this:

Please write in your:
Level = *Novice*, Open or Elite
Division = Standard, *Veteran/Jr. Handler (only applies to classes with jumps)* or Veteran Handler
Class Level Division Fri. Sat. Sun. Total Runs
Regular 1 1 1

^^^ is that correct?


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

A veteran dog is 7 years or older and you would jump the next lowest jump height. So if her measured jump height is 8 inches, then as a Vet (Proficient), she would jump 4". "Skilled" level automatically lowers the jump height one level no matter the age of the dog.

A Veteran Handler is a handler who is 60+ years and you get extra time added to your standard course time for some classes. What you have bolded looks right to me. I haven't run NADAC in a year or so. But if you have any questions, you can email the trial secretary just to make sure you filled out the form correctly. I am guessing you are under 60 years of age.

It can get confusing because in one place you mark the dog's "measured" jump height and in another you mark the height that you will actually be jumping.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have looked at the NADAC website as I thought it interesting that they give us "veteran handlers" some extra time. Unfortunately there is only one area that has that type of trials and it is on Vancouver Island so an expensive ferry trip to get there and have a place to stay as could not afford the Ferry cost to take an RV.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She should measure at around 9.5" inches and so that would place her regular jump height at 8" right? I guess it doesn't matter if she runs skilled or proficient since either way she'd be in the lowest height possible, which is 4". What is the benefit to us to run vet vs skilled? She is 10 years old.



> It can get confusing because in one place you mark the dog's "measured" jump height and in another you mark the height that you will actually be jumping.


Where do I mark which?


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Can you link to the premium? NADAC premiums are not always "standard". You can send it as a PM if you want. Has she ever been officially measured in any venue?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah she's been measured in USDAA. 9.5 inches for all three there. I can't find the premium online.... I got it emailed to me by my trainer. Their website is out of date by almost a year.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Since they are asking for the actual height you want your dog to jump, I would circle 4 ". They can make you jump higher based on how she measures, but you can't jump lower than what you circle. Sounds to me like she is definitely an 8" dog who would run as a 4 " vet. There isn't much difference between skilled and proficient in your case except for being able to Q in regular with a 5 fault run in skilled.


----------

